

Definining the Value of Community (Review of LeanCoffee Meetup in Toronto) - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/defining_the_value_of_community

======
maxcameron
Hi Everyone,

I'm the author of this article, and I'd like to get your feedback on this
article because I worked really hard on it. I also think everyone can get
something out of this article even if you don't belong to this specific
meetup. Definitely geared towards startups who belong to meetup groups.

